# Shop made Rip Fence or Aftermarket?



## LukeH (Oct 14, 2019)

Hey all.

As mentioned in my introduction thread, I have 2 Delta 8" table saws. One without a fence and the one with the OEM fence. Most aftermarket fences are way to large for this saw and the footprint I have available. The only exception is Vega Utility 26, which looks nice but is pretty expensive considering the saw it would go on.

So, been thinking I might try to build one of two options from FWW magazine. Both seem to be good options.
Here is one from FWW 68 that @Sprung is buidling. 

http://woodarchivist.com/3585-diy-table-saw-fence/

@Sprung can you share some details on the build? Some pics? How has the locking mechanism assembled. That seems to be the most challenging part of this one.

Here is one from FWW 109
http://woodarchivist.com/3919-diy-table-saw-fence/

There seems to be more drilling and tapping for this one, but the locking mechanism is a push/pull toggle clamp which seems like it would be super easy. But no cursor for measuring, though that shouldnt be too hard to figure out....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 14, 2019)

Luke, I'll try to remember to get some more pics/details of mine when I'm in the shop next. Might be later in the week when that happens.

And if it's next week and still nothing from me, don't be afraid to remind me. I am a very forgetful person...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LukeH (Oct 14, 2019)

@Sprung Had you seen the second fence plan from FWW? Wondering which one would be more simple to construct. I noticed in another thread you have a Vega on a vintage table saw. How do you like it? How did easily did it bolt up to an old saw?


----------



## Sprung (Oct 14, 2019)

I had not seen the second set of plans before. Looking over them and comparing them to my adapted build of the first, I'd say they're both probably about the same to build. The first maybe a little simpler to construct.

I love the Vega fence. I have a Utility 26. I purchased it to initially use on my previous saw - a Ridgid R4512, which was my first table saw. It was a HUGE upgrade from the stock fence. When I purchased my Unisaw, it had a Unifence on it - but the Unifence had the long rails. I wanted to use (or at least try) the Unifence, but there's no way to make a long set of rails work in a 13' x 22.5' shop space. So I put the Vega on it, sold the Unifence, and am still quite happy with the Vega. I had wanted to upgrade my fence, but hemmed and hawed because of the cost. I picked up the Vega for $120, which made it a no-brainer for me.

BTW, I don't know where you are on the OWWM slope, but be careful. You never know what's going to follow you home, lol! Like the two Unisaws for $80 that followed me home the other week. I'll restore and then sell them - I'm not sure I need to own 5 table saws, and I definitely don't have the space for 5 of them... (I also have a Sprunger Brothers 10" table saw in the restoration queue, a big brother to the 8" one I built the fence for. My last name is Sprunger, so I'm kinda drawn to them, lol. I have a total of four machines from Sprunger Brothers so far.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LukeH (Oct 16, 2019)

It's no joke Sprung. I have my eye on an old 10" saw right now. It's a rare bird which is part of the appeal i think. But out of my price at the current ask. Picking up 2 unisaws for 80 bucks is down right criminal!


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 16, 2019)

Found a unisaw local on Craigslist last night, wanted $400, picture of the cabinet, looked dirty but not bad for an old saw. Clicked on it and table top was solid rust, I'm sure to the point of light pitting all over, no fence. Had to wonder what everything inside the cabinet looked like. 

I just closed it out.


----------



## LukeH (Oct 22, 2019)

Well my lead on a vintage 10 saw didnt pan out either. I made my offer and it was too low I suppose. I will see how long it hangs around and then see if the guy needs to move it or not. 

@Sprung have you had a change to take a few more pics of the saw fence? I would really like to see some construction details of the locking mechanism.

Thanks!


----------



## Sprung (Oct 22, 2019)

Luke, I did! Snapped a few pics last night, but hadn't had a chance to get them uploaded until now.

Fence in place. I used a nut as a spacer to hold the rail off the front of the saw. Not in the plans and not necessary, but I like having that space there as it allows sawdust to drop through instead of that becoming a collecting point for sawdust.



 

Top of fence. The front of the 3 holes is sized at 3/8" - same size as the bolt. The two back ones I drilled 1/32" or 1/16" bigger (can't remember) to allow for adjusting the fence to square. The bottom side has lock nuts.



 

Bottom of fence. This uses a 1/2" bolt or all-thread. From the handle end: handle, double nuts to lock them in place, washer, fence piece, locking bar (about 3/8" or 1/2" thick - hole is threaded), washer, cotter pin (yeah, you'll have to drill a hole in the bolt.)



 

End view to show how it sits in the Unistrut that forms the fence rail. With the locking bar threaded, when you turn the knob it pulls the locking bar into the Unistrut. I haven't used the fence yet - still have to do a few things on the saw - but it seems to lock very well in place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## LukeH (Oct 22, 2019)

Nice, how does it slide. Wonder if some UHMW tape on the inside of the fence face would help. I have some good metal supply shops in St Louis so I should be able to get the pieces referenced in the plan. The cotter pin and "Peened Over Pins" referenced in the plan were what had me confused. WTH is a Peened over Pin? just pin bent over?


----------



## Sprung (Oct 22, 2019)

Yeah, just bend it around like you would any other cotter pin.

I will admit to being a little loose in how I followed the plans, lol. The plans gave me a good start, but I made a few changes to how I built it. I think I went simpler than the plans as well.

I do plan to pick up some UHMW tape and apply it to the underside of the fence, where it rides on the top. Not sure about the vertical face though where wood passes - I don't think it really needs it on the face. (None of the saw fences I've had or used has had it on the face where the wood passes.) I am thinking about adding a sacrificial wood fence though.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 22, 2019)

Went and looked at the plans. Where I have the two nuts locked together, they actually have it as two separate pieces of threaded rod, connected with a coupler. The pins, which could easily be nails, have the ends bent, or peaned, over to lock it in place. This is one area where I decided to simplify the design. Instead of two pieces of threaded rod and a coupler and drilling and pinning, etc, I just did it all as one piece of threaded rod and used a double nut to lock it tight in place.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 22, 2019)

As far as material used, I looked at ordering in the aluminum pieces they called for in the plan. Wasn't going to be cheap, especially with shipping, since I don't have a local place I could pick up such material from. Being cheap, I picked up a piece of 2" aluminum angle, 1/8" thick, 36" long, for about $15 from Menards. I figure for light duty/hobby use on a small saw (especially since it's a secondary saw for me, and not my main saw) it would work just fine and should be stiff enough. I cut both the front angle piece, as well as the fence piece, from it. If I find it's not stiff enough in use I can always go back and change it out for something thicker/stronger. Or put in a piece of wood inside the angle of the fence to help stiffen it.

The Unistrut I also bought from Menards - I bought the undrilled version so that I could drill mounting holes wherever I need/wanted. Had to buy a 10' length as that's all they had. So right now I have about 8' left, which I plan to hang from the ceiling and make a trolley setup at some point to help wrangle cords and hoses when doing things like sanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LukeH (Oct 28, 2019)

Well, I think I took the easy way out. I picked up a Delta T-Square fence from a TS300 for $85. Probably a bit more than I would have spent to make my own but time is valuable in my household. It has a fence for a 22" table and I think I will only need to drill a couple holes in the cast iron table face. I will post some pics once I get it going.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 28, 2019)

For $85, I probably would have done the same thing!

I saw a Vega fence for $40 on Facebook Marketplace last night right after it was posted for sale. I could really use it, but decided not to pursue it. (And they're great fences - I have one on my Unisaw.) But it's two hours away and, being already super short on time, I can't afford 4 hours drive time to pick up a table saw fence. If only it was closer or in one of the directions I need to travel this week...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

